# HELP WITH GREEN FORM - LETTER TO POTENTIAL CHILD



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'm awaiting last blood results and provisionally matched with recipient to start tx in 4wks.  Was given green forms last week but still struggling on what to put.  It's so hard!  I want it to be honest and from the heart.  Any ideas PLEASE. 

Joanne

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I answered a similar question here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196234.0

If you do a search on the egg share board i am sure you will find similar questions

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment

~E~


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi joanne,

Just write a little bit about yourself, things that you think would be useful to the rec if they decide to tell the child.

I wrote things like my hobbies, allergies, family life, my reasons for donating etc

It really is a hard thing to do, but just write from the heart.

kat xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello,

Have a look at this thread from the Donor Board.. It's from ladoes who have recieved Donor eggs and full of things they would love to ask/know.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0

Good Luck in your cycle.x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

My clinic don't ask us to fill in a form to be forwarded to our recipient. Wish they did, it's a really great idea. I've just had my first egg share IVF cycle. Got a BFP yesterday, but won't get told how my recipient go on. Hope it was good news for her too.
Lisa x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Lisa,

Sooo happy for you that you got BFP.  And on your 1st egg share IVF, hope it rubs off on me! .  I'm hoping for fat tummy for Xmas .

Joanne

xx


----------

